
Let's Build a Simple Database - mxschumacher
https://cstack.github.io/db_tutorial/parts/part1.html
======
dang
Discussed last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19581721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19581721)

------
cellularmitosis
Seeing very strange behavior on iOS Safari (font size of entire page shrinks
when I touch the screen, and scrolling has zero momentum)

~~~
Razengan
Same. Force closing Safari and reopening it fixed that.

------
ifexception
I really hope that the author will finish this excellent series one day... :(

